# Sample packs of synthroid EXPIRED!!



## Julied1071 (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi all. Back in March when I saw my endocrinologist they gave me sample packs of Synthroid to use until I got my new prescription and Labs drawn. Which of course my levels are down in my signature below. And from previous post my TSH was really low and I was cutting my Synthroid back by myself which helped out a great deal. I have been slowly trying to work back up and I just happened to look at the expiration date on the sample packets which were given to me in the middle of March and they expired at the end of March! So I have been taking the Synthroid on some days from the sample pack as they are 50 mg and of course other days I've been taking my 100 MGs. Has anyone had experience with Synthroid expiring and did that change your levels drastically? I feel like the only way to know for sure now where my TSH truly is is to basically start over with what I'm doing which is 100 mg 6 days a week and 50 mg one day a week and then wait and have my labs drawn in four weeks. What do you think? I am so disappointed how a doctor's office could hand out sample packets of medication for you to use and not acknowledge that they would be expiring within about two weeks from the time they gave them to me. That means I have been taking 50 mg of Synthroid one day a week for the last 6 weeks, and I was skipping my Synthroid for the last 3 weeks on one day a week too slow everything down.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Potency of any medication can be reduced with aged medicine.

Using in March with a March expire - not likely, however heat and humidity can also impact potency so maybe safer to get a new prescription.

I used a nasal spray 2 years expired recently and it worked fine.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

My endo always give some me samples and the expiration date always falls shortly after I get the samples. So, yes, I've taken expired meds and no, it hasn't impacted me.


----------

